# Molasses, natural laxative



## admflo

I stumbled upon molasses by accident. If you get too much of it in some cookies it can cause an extremely urgent bm. I have been taking 1/2 tsp. on my days off. I have to stay in the house afterwards however, if you know what I mean but I found I no longer need a laxative.


----------



## Rose

I am curious...how long after taking the 1/2 teaspoon of molasses do you get the "urge" to have a bowel movement?


----------



## admflo

If I take it in the morning around 8, I have a bmaround 4-5. I got a little agressive the other day and took 1/2 TBLS instead of the tsp. and had to RUN about one hr. later. However, there was absolutely no pain or cramping (I used to almost pass out) or nausea. It was fast and complete. It was a bit 'runny' but that's ok for me. The day before I took the 1/2 tsp. then ate a hot meal. About 4 pm I had an urgent bm and forgive me for being graphic but it was 'perfect.'


----------



## Rose

Thanks for the fast answer. Do you take anything else on a regular basis. Fiber or magnesium etc.?


----------



## devotchka

Where would I find molasses in the grocery store? And what kind do you use? Thanks!


----------



## admflo

I just bought the regular molasses. I'm finding that the green tea with ginseng keeps me regular though.


----------



## honeybee

One time when I went to the ER for extreme constipation they gave me a molasses and milk enema, I never had an enema that worked as good as that one did. But I was incredibly surprised when the nurse practioner told me that was what they were going to do, after that I tried molasses but it didn't work as good for me to ingest it. But as an enema WOW!!!!!!


----------



## admflo

If I drink my cold green tea with ginseng once a day I don't need the molasses at all. I have been experimenting!


----------



## Tracey Heynes

I think it should be pointed out that for people with sensitive stomachs - like mine!-molasses can be a bit harsh.I took some today like the person who takes them at 8am.I felt some digestive discomfort all morning,even after breakfast.When I first took it on an empty stomach it felt very acidic and I felt a bit nauseous.However,I did go to the toilet about 1 hour later.Could be coincidence - I'll try again tomorrow but NOT on an empty stomach !


----------



## mally

It's not just molasses, but anything syrupy & sweet. Long ago, Maimonides recommended honey & hot water for the elderly with weak digestive systems.Furthemore, not just molasses, but also stuff such as fudge grahams *Eaten with:* warm sweetened drinks, such as Celestial Mint Magic tea, Jasmine Green Tea, Licorice Tea, Slippery Elm Tea, Apple Juice added to warm water.The key is:HEAT, plus SWEET, (OR SWEET 'N SOUR), & OILY LUBRICANTS.ALSO: NON-HARSH CHOCOLATEY STUFF WITH WARM DRINKS*AND TO BOOT: TAKE A BRISK WALK WHEN CONSTIPATION IS REALLY BAD!*If you think about it, both molasses & honey & maple syrup have the properties of sweetness *and* lubrication. If you add some lemon juice & a hot drink (with fudge grahams) to the above, *WHAM* that should dissolve hard rocks like nothing else.Put it this way: You know that sugar & acid cause tooth decay, right? Teeth are *hard*, right? Yet sugar & acid dissolve them. Similarly, why shouldn't the *sweet-n-sour combo* dissolve rock-like feces, thus triggering a BM?As Sherlock Holmes would say, It's elementary, my dear Watson!


----------



## atrain

very interesting-so something lubricantly (molasses, honey)with something sweet (chocolate, sweet & sour)with something hot (hot chocolate)yes?? no??


----------



## admflo

I just remembered also, that when a baby gets constipated the remedy is one tblsp. of darkKaro syrup in the milk!


----------



## suzatb

I work pt at GNC and it's really been interesting to find out the number of people who come in and have IBS-C and also complain about yeast infections. It's a very published fact that overgrowth of yeast causes problems with constipation. Yeast feeds on sugar - molasses and honey are definite sugars and are usually are excluded from the anti-yeast diet. I've had the yeast problem for over 10 years. I've seen how when I don't have any sugar my body runs fairly smoothly and there is no yeast infections. But as soon as I cheat and have candy or anything with sugar in it, I get an immediate yeast infection and my body stops functioning right. I would be a little leery using molasses and honey on a regular basis like that.


----------



## admflo

Do you mean a yeast infection as in the female type?? :


----------



## atrain

Suza-what do you give people at GNC that come in with IBS-C? Hopefully not Xenadryne, i say that because i used that product when i was lifting weight and it gave me IBS. I took it and have been constipated ever since, that product is a joke and hopefully they will see all the potential dangers that product and ones like it can cause to poeple. I had to learn it the hardway by finding out the info after it already ****ed up my life


----------



## RitaLucy

You would find molasses in the same section where they sell maple syrups. I bought some for making cookies. I found my grandmothers oatmeal raisin cookie recipe after all these years and her secret was molasses. YUM


----------



## Patsy

Are there cookies with molasses in them? Has anyone tried them?


----------



## Rose

Hermits are suppose to be loaded with molasses. I used to work in a restaurant years ago and we served home made hermit cookies. As I remember, just about everybody in the place used to eat the hermits and talk about how "regular" they had become....everybody but me. It didn't matter how many I ate, they never helped my "C".


----------



## mally

It's a joke how many "discussions" on these boards aren't really discussions but rather "digressions".





















For example on this thread alone, you have:Some people talking to each other about yeastOthers talking to each other about molassesAnd someone who responded to me re: food-combo's*REGARDING YEAST, NOT EVERYONE HAS TO BE LEERY*SOME people need at least *some* natural sugars in their meals or else they'll be hopelessly constipated. If they totally eliminate sweeteners, nothing else will help. This is true for my own experience.It's true that TOO much sugar is bad. In fact, too much sugary/acidic/chocolatey foods trigger my heavy bleeding, similar to people with HPV. Yet even so, I *still* take those foods in the proper balance. The key is:Take more of alkaline foods than acid-forming foods, but you DO NEED SOME acid-forming foods at risk of constipation.I discuss it more in my below sites: http://jelleym.tripod.com/constipation/index.html http://jelleym.tripod.com/sorebleedheal/index.html


----------



## mally

*ATRAIN:*Re: your Q, if you're interested in more detail, I posted my sites in the post above this.Hope it helps.


----------



## atrain

Mally- I wouldn't say that these posts are "JOKES" because they get off on so many different subjects because it looked like molasses was the sole topic until you posted and started talking about sweet stuff and lubricants.


----------



## mally

*Atrain,* I hear what you're saying,







but actually, what I meant to point out is that it seems to be the *nature of people* (including myself) to miss "points" made along the way, without a true meeting of the minds.I don't mean you, & I don't mean just this thread, but also posting styles on many health boards throughout the www.<br />For example, I was explaining about the "principle" that it's not "just molasses" etc.But it's like, people concentrate on only one idea at a time (i.e. "sugar is BAD" or "molasses is GOOD"), rather than the "whole picture". POINT:Sugar isn't a *total* (yeast-causing) enemy, not unless it's taken in excess & thus causes your body to be imbalanced toward acid. POINT:And molasses isn't the *only* magic, but rather stickily-sweet syrups in general.POINT:And it's not just "catch words" such as molasses, olive oil, citracel, metamucil, psyllium, etc. etc. that are the *"final word"*. Rather, it's a matter of proper food combinations, COMBINED with other factors such as *when to eat what*, warming the food, refraining from overeating, chewing thoroughly, adequate exercise, & more that work the trick. I feel it's misleading to the public to spout "catch words" when they're not the *WHOLE TRUTH*.


----------

